# DFI UT X58-T3EH8 - first bench



## eva2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

Received my DFI Lanparty UT X58-T3EH8 from DFI the other day 










​
First 32M Pi result on Core i7/X58 platform!  By far, this board is easier Intel/DFI board I have ever overclocked with. Testing the waters with 2x1GB Corsair DDR3-2133C9DF Samsung HCF0 based memory rated for DDR3-2133Mhz 9-9-9-24 at 2.0v.





*System specs*

Intel Core i7 920 3836A756
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme + LGA1366 Bolt Thru kit
DFI LP UT X58-T3EH8 R.A51
128MB Gainward FX5200 PCI
2x1GB Corsair TW3X2G2133C9DF Dominator 9-9-9-24 at 2.0v rated (Samsung ICs)
750GB Samsung HD753LJ
Pioneer DVD-RW
1KW Corsair HX1000 psu
WinXP Pro SP3 nLite fully updated

*Untweaked 32M Pi result*
















for single threaded apps you can lower CPU VTT volts as opposed to multi-threaded loads like prime95/hyper pi..

for Prime95 with TRUE120 air - room temp 29-30C






Not too bad for starters


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 26, 2008)

Good job. Lovin those memory bandwidth scores.
Was it very difficult to get the chip stable on that DFI board?


----------



## erocker (Dec 26, 2008)

3.8ghz+ at that voltage is very nice!


----------



## eva2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks 

Not hard at all set the following settings



> CPU Base Clock (BCLK): 201 Mhz
> Boot Up CPU Base Clock: AUTO
> PCIE Clock: 100 Mhz
> DRAM Frequency: 1333Mhz (ratio referenced to default 133 bclk - so 1333Mhz /133Mhz = 10x DRAM multiplier)
> UnCore Frequency: 2666Mhz



set voltages



> CPU VID Control: 1.25v
> DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.68v
> CPU VTT Voltage: 1.44v



and reboot and test in memtes86 and windows


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW, those are very low voltages (my 65nm core 2 has a 1.364 stock vcore  )


----------



## eva2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks.. i think i got a slightly better than average 920 cpu heh

More DFI LP UT X58-T3EH8 results

Vcore = 1.3375v
VDIMM = 1.680v
CPU VTT = 1.440v











Vcore = 1.25v
VDIMM = 1.815v
CPU VTT = 1.480v


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice results.

The system stable under prime95 at 4GHz?


----------



## eva2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

nah not prime stable due to heat/temps i.e. 3.8ghz prime already at 74C load but can game/bench 

*i7 920 and Turbo Mode Enabled*​With Turbo Mode enabled you'll have access to 21x multiplier.  I tested 21x205 and 21x210 for Super Pi 1M, 8M, 32M and 3dmark06.

*i7 920 @4300Mhz*​
21x 205Bclk = 4300Mhz at 1.45v bios (1.488v idle windows)
DRAM Frequency set to 1333Mhz (1333Mhz/133Mhz = 10x mem multiplier) = DDR3-2050Mhz at 1.725v
Uncore Frequency set to 2666Mhz = 4096Mhz Uncore frequency


Super Pi 1M = 9.468s
Super Pi 1M = 1m 47.484s
Super Pi 1M = 8m 32.516s
3Dmark06 = 27,087

























*i7 920 @4410Mhz*​
21x 210Bclk = 4410Mhz at 1.4875v bios (1.52v idle windows) for 32M and 1.525v bios (1.55v idle windows) for 3dmark06
DRAM Frequency set to 1333Mhz (1333Mhz/133Mhz = 10x mem multiplier) = DDR3-2100Mhz at 1.875v
Uncore Frequency set to 2666Mhz = 4200Mhz Uncore frequency


Super Pi 1M = 9.234s
Super Pi 1M = 1m 44.734s
Super Pi 1M = 8m 19.344s
3Dmark06 = 27,360


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow.. DFI really did a thing. I knew there was a reason to think about going DFI on X58... Thanks for the review of sorts!


----------



## eva2000 (Dec 28, 2008)

No probs... DFI did well and remember this is first release initial 12/18 bios too!

Added some bios screen shots here


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

Man I Really do love that board. Love the results too. Honestly I need AMD to get a kick ass board like that.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been trying to find a manual online for the DFI UT X58-T3EH8 but have come up dry. Have you seen a manual other than the hardcopy that you have?


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 29, 2008)

Those are some low mem latency time 22ns , Insane! and thats some monstrous bandwidth.


----------



## eva2000 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks guys.. no idea where the online manual is heh

Some 3Dmark/PCmark Benchmarks still on air cooling 

*System specs*

Intel Core i7 920 3836A756
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme + LGA1366 Bolt Thru kit + 2x 120x38mm Scythe UltraKaze 2000rpm 87cfm fans in push/pull
DFI LP UT X58-T3EH8 R.A51 - 12/31 bios
HIS HD4870x2 stock hsf @840/950 - CAT 8.12 (XP SP2) / CAT 8.11 Hotfix (Vista)
2x1GB Cellshock PC3-14400 (Micron D9GTR) + 1GB OCZ PC3-14400 Platinum (Micron D9GTR)
Ram cooling: 3x 60x25mm Sunon 23.5cfm Maglev fans
750GB Samsung HD753LJ
4x32GB OCZ Core V1 SSD Raid 0 + Highpoint RR3520LF PCI-E Raid controller 256MB Cache
Pioneer DVD-RW
1KW Corsair HX1000 psu
WinXP Pro SP3 nLite fully updated / Vista Ultimate SP2 Beta 64bit vLite'd

*Powermate wattage meter - system power drawn from wall*

Idle = ~360 watts
Load = ~640 watts in 3d benches and ~680 watts in wprime v1.55 32M

All personal best single video card results (besides 3dmark2003) 

3dmark Vantage = TBD
3dmark06 = 27,751
3dmark05 = 36,324
3dmark2003 = 87,280
PCmark05 = 20,977
PCmark Vantage = 8,634





















Here's the max wPrime v1.55 32M I can do right now @4518Mhz


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

That's one hell of a good score for just one X2!


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 4, 2009)

4.5 Ghz? How Much Higher U Can Go?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 4, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've been trying to find a manual online for the DFI UT X58-T3EH8 but have come up dry. Have you seen a manual other than the hardcopy that you have?





eva2000 said:


> thanks guys.. no idea where the online manual is heh



I was looking for information on watercooling the dfi x58 northbridge when I found this dfi thread with a temporary location for the manual.

Temporary location for manual download UT X-58 board. 

Have looked into watercooling the northbridge?


----------



## eva2000 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That's one hell of a good score for just one X2!


 thanks next up








LittleLizard said:


> 4.5 Ghz? How Much Higher U Can Go?


 4.61ghz 32m pi, 4473mhz 3d is about as far as i can go on air cooling so far- more tests to come 



msgclb said:


> I was looking for information on watercooling the dfi x58 northbridge when I found this dfi thread with a temporary location for the manual.
> 
> Temporary location for manual download UT X-58 board.
> 
> Have looked into watercooling the northbridge?


thanks for that.  Nah haven't looked into H20 on NB as it really isn't needed as you can see from results above out of the box heh


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see those two going! Not thinking of water?? I wouldn't think it would be needed if you can get above 4ghz...
But, that's me..


----------

